# Cheap rod/reel?



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

Headed out to Seaside next weekend, and looking to do some relaxed surf fishing for pompano and redfish off some less crowded beaches around that area. Want to buy two different rods/reels (spinners, can't throw conventional to save my life) to throw out a time and drink some beer with some friends. Any suggestions? Looking to spend $300-$400 on the two setups including all line, weights, etc. I would need. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

id go with two penn fierce about 5000. they size will work fine. . one roll of Berkley big game mono. 15-20 pound. that's about 140 so far. a lot of guys on here would say ugly stiks are terrible as surf rods and I honestly have never used one but for the price, about 60 each, they"ll work. that's around 260. still have enough for tackle and beer. if you plan on doing a lot of surf fishing and are worried about casting distance id get something other than the ugly stiks. hope this helps. good luck and tight lines


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> id go with two penn fierce about 5000. they size will work fine. . one roll of Berkley big game mono. 15-20 pound. that's about 140 so far. a lot of guys on here would say ugly stiks are terrible as surf rods and I honestly have never used one but for the price, about 60 each, they"ll work. that's around 260. still have enough for tackle and beer. if you plan on doing a lot of surf fishing and are worried about casting distance id get something other than the ugly stiks. hope this helps. good luck and tight lines


would 20# mono for the mainline and 30# fluoro leader for a carolina rig work for red fishing? sorry for all the questions, but this will be my first surf fishing venture.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

noobie13 said:


> would 20# mono for the mainline and 30# fluoro leader for a carolina rig work for red fishing? sorry for all the questions, but this will be my first surf fishing venture.


I would go with either 12-15lb mono or 20# braid, though I prefer mono. The smaller the line diameter the easier it is to cast.


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I would go with either 12-15lb mono or 20# braid, though I prefer mono. The smaller the line diameter the easier it is to cast.


Alrighty, thanks for the input. I am not an ultra experienced caster... How far out will I need to wade in order to get my bait where it needs to be?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

15 lb mainline with a 15 or20lb flouro double drop rig, I would buy the battle combos for 109 a piece at a tackle shop and usually they will spool them for free that would be 218 for for two quality 8 foot rods and reels you could buy a cheap tidewater 12 foot from wally world if you feel you need a longer rod for 30 which still leaves a large chunk for tackle and booze. Most of my pomp rods are 7-8 foot rods and don't have a problem catching my share.


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

Is anyone an experienced caster? I heard that the carolina rig is a pretty unbeatable rig for redfish, and that 30# fluoro is the best material for the leader on the rig. But with a pendulum cast I would likely need a shock leader, would I just attach the carolina rig to the end of the shock leader? Or is it not a good idea to try and pendulum cast when using a carolina rig? Thanks for the help again guys, all input is extremely appreciated.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if what you mean by a Carolina rig is the same as a fish finder rig you're cast will be shorter than if you used a double drop rig. I don't use the pendulum cast but I don't think it will work because the weight is not fixed but I could be wrong.


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> if what you mean by a Carolina rig is the same as a fish finder rig you're cast will be shorter than if you used a double drop rig. I don't use the pendulum cast but I don't think it will work because the weight is not fixed but I could be wrong.


Alrighty. Do you cast from the beach far enough to get to redfish/pompano? Or do you have to wade out?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

this time of the year i would go with one 8 to 12 ft rod like described previously and a light rod in the 6 to 7.5 ft range that has a reel holding 150 to 200 yds of 10 lb mono for that rod any freshwater outfit will do just make sure it has a smoothe drag and wash it with freshwater every day after fishing this will give u the ability to cast smaller jigs or gotchas at schooling spanish skipjacks and bluefish they may not all be great on the table but action can be nonstop and dont worry about distance casting in the summer the fish are close as far as a carolina rig stay away from that outside of the light rod while its great off a boat it tends to tumble down the beach if u are wanting to set rig fish with the carolina rig u will be recasting every 5 mins unless its slick calm i would go for the 2 hook droper rig and a 2 to 5 oz pyramid sinker


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

noobie13 said:


> Alrighty. Do you cast from the beach far enough to get to redfish/pompano? Or do you have to wade out?


all the redfish ive caught from the surf or have been the reason my friends have caught them have been from either shark bait that a red decided to eat or shrimp casted from wading to the first bar. every pompano I have ever caught has been from casting from the shore with a 9ft or shorter rod. you don't need to get your bait out 100 yards for pomps. I mean consider there number one food source, the sand flea. where do you catch sand fleas? where the waves break on the beach. why cast out 100 yards when pompano feed on sand fleas that close? I do cast out very far sometimes but I usually only get catfish and rays.


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

weedline said:


> this time of the year i would go with one 8 to 12 ft rod like described previously and a light rod in the 6 to 7.5 ft range that has a reel holding 150 to 200 yds of 10 lb mono for that rod any freshwater outfit will do just make sure it has a smoothe drag and wash it with freshwater every day after fishing this will give u the ability to cast smaller jigs or gotchas at schooling spanish skipjacks and bluefish they may not all be great on the table but action can be nonstop and dont worry about distance casting in the summer the fish are close as far as a carolina rig stay away from that outside of the light rod while its great off a boat it tends to tumble down the beach if u are wanting to set rig fish with the carolina rig u will be recasting every 5 mins unless its slick calm i would go for the 2 hook droper rig and a 2 to 5 oz pyramid sinker


Thanks. This is great, helpful info. Any suggestions on lighter rods/reels? Also, what types of tackle would I use on it? I am truly a beginner to saltwater, so very sorry about all the rookie questions, but I appreciate all of the patience and feedback.


----------

